# carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

I've been eyeing this particular 2.8L VR6 swapped into a mk2 GTi, but it is carb'ed. I know, I know, carbs are good, carbs are cool, all that jazz. I'm not looking for a pissing contest, just some info. Is it possible to revert back to FI? And if so, what parts would I need? The seller said the intake manifold is custom so it can fit the carbs or something, but I guess I can get an intake from another VR. What else would I need?
Also, the guy said the car overheats when not moving fast. He tracked the car, and said it's fine when driving fast, but the problem happens at low speeds (i'm guessing maybe the carbs are the reason). Any insight is MUCH appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*

You can probably either add the original factory FI with all its associated sensors, ECU, manifold ignition etc, or you can maybe mount throttle bodies on the carb manifold and run standalone fuel injection. 
You're gonna have to dish out some money either way, and this motor probably already has headwork and bigger cams, so why not go standalone and take advantage of this?


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (Mr Black)*

What exactly is standalone FI?
I would love to give carbeuration a try, but thinking about what I know (relatively), FI would be easier for me to maintain.
So let me get this right: I would need a stock intake manifold, injectors, ecu, air flow meter, sensors (which ones??), ECU....Anything i'm missing?
Would having done head work or having different cams make FI not work??
Don't get me wrong, I WILL keep the carbeuration stuff for when I want to hit the track. Just that I want to get rid of that stupid low speed overheating problem...IF, i get the car in the first place


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*

I found out why the car overheats: The car has no cooling fan! There are those trumpets that come out of the carbs, and they go straight to the grille. Anyone have any sort of remedy for this??? I might go see the car this weekend, and to be honest, I really like it. I just hope I can get it smogged and street-drivable too


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*

Mount a large single or pair of smaller fans in front of the rad in a pusher configuration.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_I found out why the car overheats: The car has no cooling fan! 

if the owner put the motor together without a cooling fan, id hate to see what other corners were cut...
unless of course the car was really not at all intended for daily driving, in which case i guess it wouldnt matter


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (ValveCoverGasket)*

Yes, the owner said it was built as a track car, and not at all intended for street use, so it never seemed like a problem worth fixing, b/c it wasn't a prob for him. I don't really think it was a corner he cut. IMO, he seemed like a genuine guy. Who knows, he might even be on Vortex








here's a pic. You guys think I could still fit some sort of fan where the rad is?








Oh yeah, what is that fan that you said? BTW, thanks everyone for trying to cure my ignorance.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

oh, pusher config. Dur, I get it now. Anyone know if an array of fans could fit inside of a big bumper?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Mount a large single or pair of smaller fans in front of the rad in a pusher configuration.
i think thats your best bet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (ValveCoverGasket)*

I remeber that build at BullSport. I have everything you need for FI 
Contact Les Carvey at 678-755-2171
BTW, I'm interested in the intake and carb stuff TOO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_I have everything you need for FI 

What exactly would I need to go back? Detailed list if anyone has? Please?


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

It would probably be pretty hard and require a lot of parts...


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_I WILL keep the carbeuration stuff for when I want to hit the track. 

not exactly an easy switch just for a track day.
if you're looking for a vr mk2, maybe just buy one thats running a stock setup. just a suggestion, a carb'd vr seems like more than you're looking for.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_a carb'd vr seems like more than you're looking for.

yeah, talk about diving head first into someone else's cluster f*ck


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_yeah, talk about diving head first into someone else's cluster f*ck

Yes, definetely, but I mean, I would have another car to drive everyday. The VR would be a fun weekend car, so I could once in a long while go back to carb. And I would love to have the FI stuff for smogging the darned thing at the very least. Then after it passes smog, put the carbs back on. Actually, that's what I will probably do.

So, I found someone to sell me the following if I get the car: intake manifold w/ throttle body, wiring harness, fuel rail, injectors, obd1 something or other? with coilpack (no clue wtf that is), and someone else with a p-flow intake. I know i'm still missing the ECU, but what else am i missing?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

sounds like an awful lot of unnecessary work
whats the deal about this car that has you so set on it?


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_sounds like an awful lot of unnecessary work
whats the deal about this car that has you so set on it?

Price = 2k, and it's near me.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_
Price = 2k, and it's near me.

i think by the time you get it "sorted" you could have bought yourself a donor car and a clean mk2 and done it properly right off the bat.
but if more headaches is what youre after, so be it.
i think youre quite off base thinking that you can "just convert" this back to carbs for the quick weekend jaunt....id say you have no idea what youre in for.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

yeah fuel pump swaps and whatnot among everything else? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif in my opinion


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_i think by the time you get it "sorted" you could have bought yourself a donor car and a clean mk2 and done it properly right off the bat.
but if more headaches is what youre after, so be it.
i think youre quite off base thinking that you can "just convert" this back to carbs for the quick weekend jaunt....id say you have no idea what youre in for.

Haha, I know it's not going to take me a weekend. I can do it in a day. JK. I plan to have it in the driveway for the better part of next spring, possibly into summer. If I finished the project by next winter, I'd be happy. I know what time frame I'm looking at.
I calculated the cost of all the main things to get it back to FI (i'm don't know much about VR's), and the total for everything will come out to less than 3k, and that's even getting all the cosmetic stuff. I have the money if it goes above 3k, and once it gets out of my price range, i'll borrow from family members or I'll sell it, no problem.
Besides. One of the terms to which I agreed if I get the car, I will have to excercise 3 times a week for 20 mins for 6 months. God knows I could use it. And like I said, if something gets screwed, I can get rid of it, no prob. I would have at the very least, learned somethings.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (959Lover)*

go for it, you'll definitely learn a thing or two


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Can anyone label a pic of a VR6 engine? The only things I know how to ID are the airbox (duh), the AFM, throttle body, intake mani, fuel rail/injectors.
I don't know where the ECU is, where or even what a coilpack is, or if there is any other important thing I missed. I'm new to cleanly setup FI cars


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

The ECU is beneath the rain tray in the rear of the engine bay, and the coilpack is on the right side of the engine, it provides the spark...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_
and the total for everything will come out to less than 3k, and that's even getting all the cosmetic stuff. 


my point exactly.
save your 2k initial price, and your 3k estimate investment...and buy a donor car and a clean mk2.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_my point exactly.
save your 2k initial price, and your 3k estimate investment...and buy a donor car and a clean mk2.

Sorry, I meant 3k even including the 2k buy price. Or rather, 1.8k buy price without wheels, which I have lined up for $200 from a fellow 'texer. The current wheels are steelies, and the wheels I'd buy are BBS RJ's (from a corrado)


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

We did the work on this car. It was not built to be a track car. It was built on a budget and was not finished. Nothing was halfassed but its not ready to be driven on the road. Besides the carbs and ignition the engine is a stock 2.8.
The owner hastily took it from our shop as soon as it was paid up.
Thought you should know since you are considering buying it. You might want to check the water pump belt, it rubbed by the crank. If you need any help with the car or whatever let us know.
Derek
Bullsport


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (denteddub)*

I got the car! Man... it's no joke fast...









I got the tires to screech up until 3rd, but I needed to haul arse since I was going 0, and the guy behind me was going 70+ and catching up quick (taking a freeway junction off due to traffic, and since car overheats when not moving).


----------



## Flintstone (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_










What a mess........


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

if anyone gets interested in the project, i'll try to keep a thread alive of my progress.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901102


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denteddub* »_We did the work on this car. It was not built to be a track car. 


i dont know that as a business owner, i would claim to be associated with anything that looked that slammed together.
if it wasnt built to be a track car, what was it built to be? it looks absolutely useless otherwise.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

it looks better in person. At least, that's what I thought. It looked overwhelming when I first saw the pics online, but then I saw it in person and I was like wtf? Where did this space come from? lol. Maybe i'm subjective


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_I just hope I can get it smogged and street-drivable too









Uh. Don't you live in California? How are you going to get a carbed car to pass an emissions test in California?


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (Sundie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sundie* »_Uh. Don't you live in California? How are you going to get a carbed car to pass an emissions test in California?

If I revert it to fuel injection for the smog test.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_If I revert it to fuel injection for the smog test.









If only it were that easy. You got what you paid for on this one.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (cabzilla)*

What, am I missing something







...I'm putting it back together like any other VR swap would be in an A2. How would that not be able to pass smog?


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_What, am I missing something







...I'm putting it back together like any other VR swap would be in an A2. How would that not be able to pass smog?

well your going to need ALL of the emissions equipment from the year car you took it off of... i would go with an obd 1 setup since an obd 2 will be near impossible, but even so, your still going to need a CEL amongst a lot of other things..... heres a small list i can think of off the top of my head.. ISV, EGR, SAI, CAT, etc.....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_well your going to need ALL of the emissions equipment from the year car you took it off of... i would go with an obd 1 setup since an obd 2 will be near impossible, but even so, your still going to need a CEL amongst a lot of other things..... heres a small list i can think of off the top of my head.. ISV, EGR, SAI, CAT, etc..... 


that and it's gonna have to run worth half a crap.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (cabzilla)*

Well I'm not on a real schedule, and I have good resources to work out tweaks. I'm not expecting to just get a few parts, bolt them up and have a running car. Although, I am hoping for some ease.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: carb'ed VR6......want to revert to FI (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_Well I'm not on a real schedule, and I have good resources to work out tweaks. I'm not expecting to just get a few parts, bolt them up and have a running car. Although, I am hoping for some ease.


I'd be willing to be that a stock vr mk2 is faster than that carbed setup.


----------

